# rzr-s?????



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

Any problems with anyones rzr-s' yet, or rzr?????Pros or cons vs the teryx????


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I  my RZR-S, I have put about 125 miles and a handful of rides on the current set up and I'll say two words *IT WORKS*. I haven't had any bad luck or damage so far and I beat on it, I've took really steep lines atv's wouldn't follow, crossed passes with water over the dash, and throttled it out when there was no other choice and it keeps on taking it and asking for more. I couldn't be happier. I won't get into brand comparisons because you'll get a hundred opinions and everybody has different needs, wants, etc. I researched for months rode them all and made my decision based on my own homework. My suggestion is that you should do the same and in the end you'll be happier. Good Luck!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a friend that has a RZR... not sure if it's an -S or not... It is a sweet ride, but for some reason the engine locked up on it, and the dealer tried to say that it got water in it, but it was snorkeled shortly after buying it, had a pre-filter on the intake, and the stock air filter was still completely clean, as well as the belt housing, etc... they tried to claim that he took it apart and cleaned out all the mud and water before he brought it in... he brought it somewhere else and I think they might have determined that the oil pump went out... I'm not trying to deter you from a RZR, cuz I would love to have one also... I don't know if this was just a rare occurance, but I know for a fact this guy doesn't abuse it... He's never driven it fast, and never in water or anything more than floorboard deep... 

on the other hand, I know an old retired veteran that's in our Jeep 4x4 club that has a RZR on 28" mudlights and 3" lift, and he follows us everywhere in our Jeeps... My Jeep has 36" tires and my buddy has 37" tires and this old man will follow us up any hill with ease... and if he flips over, we just jump out, push him back upright and he keeps going... LOL..


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

The RZR stock air intake (especially the '08) is not the best design and is a known problem but an easy fix, just as the Brutes stock intake or it belching oil into the airbox when riding wheelies. 

Polaris' first fix was to seal the airbox lid better cause it only had two clamps on the '08 but that didn't solve the issue the main problem was that the airbox is hard mounted to the frame and the rubber coupling between the airbox and throttle body would work loose when the engine tourqed, so even with snorkels they would suck sand through the throttle body which is way up underneath the bed between the wheel wells. When you checked your airbox it'd be clean but the engine has sucked sand and now caused the rings to blow by, then burning oil and before long you need a rebuild. This is most likely what happened to your buddies RZR and the dealer knew it but didn't want to fix it on their bill. They now have an extra clamp on the air box and a redesigned coupling between the air box and throttle body because Polaris recognized they had an issue. With the proper custom prep before offroading it can be avoided and you can take her deep without worry.


----------

